# Drew Estate Event at Holts and Group Buy Purchases!



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

As the first part of my trip, I went down to Holts for the Drew Estate event and meet some of the very wonderful people there as well.

Lee(holts), me, and Marvin Samel (co-founder of Liga Privada)



















Signed boxes by Marvin.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

JDN Gran Reserva (3 years of age on them and I believed discontinued)/ Liga Privada No 9 toro









2 boxes of dirty rats, some JDN Dark Corojos, JDN Antano 1970









LFD Mysterios, a bunch of Untold Stories and Opus Magnum O's (got them for John  )


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

After 5pm, once Marvin signed the boxes and gave me a prototype JD4, I went to the next store to pick up some stuff for me and the group buy.....

The 2007 and 2008 Liberty Coffin boxes in the background (possible group buy? )
Holiday 09/10s, summerfest torps/robs, 50/50 black labels, WOAMS, VOR ORO No. 5....









Close up shot of the VORs. 









I had a blast running around today, the major reason why I wasn't on puff! I think I drove about 250 miles and spent 12 hours on the road today between the stores and driving.....


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

:dance::dance:wow!!! nice day for you buddy!


tons of great smokes! love how he signed the boxes


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Those signed boxes are awesome man, what a mess 

Nice pick ups, looks like a nice day was had!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I forgot, they gave me two liga privada cutters, beautiful indeed!









And a signed Padron 44th box.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Those LP cutters are very nice!

Cool Padron box as well


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

man, those VORs look tasty.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

How awesome is that? Looks like a fun time for sure! 
What the heck? Did Marvin just come from shooting a bear so he cut stitch together his jacket? 

Super nice collection of smokes that you picked up that must have taken a shopping cart to move em. :lol: Those Liga cutters ARE pretty slick as well! Looking forward to some of the Oro VOR #5's


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

whats up with that dude photo bombing you in the first pic?

lol


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> whats up with that dude photo bombing you in the first pic?
> 
> lol


LOL!

Marvin was telling me right before we took the photo if we ever got into a fight, I should make sure that guy has my back.....the picture came out funny as hell!


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have met marvin... Cool guy for sure! I also got to me johnathen drew too!

Great purchases


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy crap! I want all of that! Even that darn cutters are freaking sweet! Looks like you had fun today bro!!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool Veeral, sounds like it was a good time.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Gorgeous pics. I think you should realize your calling as a tobacconist!
The Dirty Rat is a great cigar.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Eh, those pics are alright. lol Awesome day Veeral !! Keep hearing great things about the Liga Privadas. Gotta go grab one and check it out.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Damn, what was the total $$ for that little trip? 

Did you get one of those hairy jackets too (you know you want one)?

Who's the tool in the backgroud of the first picture? 

He looks like he is checking you out hoto:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Bunker said:


> Damn, what was the total $$ for that little trip?
> 
> Did you get one of those hairy jackets too (you know you want one)?
> 
> ...


Thats Veerals man friend. lol
I was thinking the same thing, he looks creepy. Imagine if it were him in the goofy fur jacket!:roll:


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice trip Veeral, always good to be able to accomplish so much in one day !


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Some of the best cigar pictures I have seen! Wow that is so incredible! Talk about my dream everything, meeting a Holt's guy as well as the co-founder of DE and on top of all of that, scoring of one the most incredible selections of cigars around!

Those Liberties look awesome and the Untold Story is something I have never even heard of by Fuente!

I love the guy giving the death glare in the first picture, classic lol!

Great stuff V, thanks for posting!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Bro... wow. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bunker said:


> Damn, what was the total $$ for that little trip?
> 
> Did you get one of those hairy jackets too (you know you want one)?
> 
> ...


You couldn't have planned a funnier picture! About the total, you really don't want to know.....



Zfog said:


> Thats Veerals man friend. lol
> I was thinking the same thing, he looks creepy. Imagine if it were him in the goofy fur jacket!:roll:


My man friend. LOL.



dmgizzo said:


> Nice trip Veeral, always good to be able to accomplish so much in one day !


It was quite a trip David. Spanned over 3 states.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

WoW!!! i love the pictures V!!!! looks like a good time and then to come home with those smokes, WOW!!!! you deserve it Bro!!!


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

How cool was that trip? Unbelievable hoard you got there!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Great Pics Veeral. Looks like and awesome time, lots of great cigars, autographs, cutters and people.
I would have to say you have had a hell of a long birthday even though you had to drop some coin.
Thanks for all your efforts and hard work on this and the previous Group Buys!

And a special thank you for scoring the Magnum O's for me !!! :rockon:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

dmgizzo said:


> Nice trip Veeral, always good to be able to accomplish so much in one day !


A day well worth it, nothing like walking into a b&m and seeing candy everywhere!



donovanrichardson said:


> Some of the best cigar pictures I have seen! Wow that is so incredible! Talk about my dream everything, meeting a Holt's guy as well as the co-founder of DE and on top of all of that, scoring of one the most incredible selections of cigars around!
> 
> Those Liberties look awesome and the Untold Story is something I have never even heard of by Fuente!
> 
> ...


Glad you liked the pictures. Holts treats me well. I didn't even have to look for Marvin, Lee asked him to come over and meet me. :beerchug:
Problem is, I don't have any place to put any of it.....:hmm:



Reino said:


> Great Pics Veeral. Looks like and awesome time, lots of great cigars, autographs, cutters and people.
> I would have to say you have had a hell of a long birthday even though you had to drop some coin.
> Thanks for all your efforts and hard work on this and the previous Group Buys!
> And a special thank you for scoring the Magnum O's for me !!! :rockon:


No problem John. I remembered you asking me if I could get some and I honestly thought, "I doubt it" so I was surprised to see them and pretty much took the remaining batch. I appreciate the kind words about the group buys, this one is the biggest yet easily and I just want to make sure they(tat/viaje) both go smooth.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Glad you liked the pictures. Holts treats me well. I didn't even have to look for Marvin, Lee asked him to come over and meet me. :beerchug:
> Problem is, I don't have any place to put any of it.....:hmm:


Isn't that the problem we all have haha! Such an incredible selection though, I'm still blown away when I look at those pictures!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I just watched the Liga Event video from Holts and had to come back and look if you got a JD4? Of coarse you did! 
I am sure it looks great. They say it is a Toro size 52 to 54RG. 
Is that what you got? Pics?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

(From left to right)

JD4 Prototype (2008 ), LP JD4 Most likely Production blend (given to me at the event), No 9 Toro, T52 Toro


















Keep in mind however, both JD4s are atleast 2 years old, probably from 2008.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

That had to be one of the coolest days ever! that is a GREAT DAY! thanks for sharing the pics and making me drool on my desk(where is a towel?). :smoke2:


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing bro! LPs are one of the sticks I've yet to try. I think I'll grab a 5er of the toros to check them out sometime soon. I was holding out to try a pig because I love the weirdos but I'm sure the toro will give a better experience.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> That had to be one of the coolest days ever! that is a GREAT DAY! thanks for sharing the pics and making me drool on my desk(where is a towel?). :smoke2:


Todd, it was very fun meeting someone who's cigar you enjoy, you know? I met with four people from Drew Estates and asked a ton of informative/curious questions. Great way to get inside knowledge on key cigars. (Did you really drool....)



Richterscale said:


> Thanks for sharing bro! LPs are one of the sticks I've yet to try. I think I'll grab a 5er of the toros to check them out sometime soon. I was holding out to try a pig because I love the weirdos but I'm sure the toro will give a better experience.


Jason, you gotta try them because their flavor profile is like no other. Solid, well constructed cigar that is a blast to smoke. If you come across the pigs, buy them because production for them will be very minimal this year.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice, thanks for posting up the pics.
Looks like the second JD4 has a production band.
Hopefully DE will bring some to the Cigar Festival down here in 6 weeks.
Had no idea the JD4 went back to 2008.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, I'm just seeing this for the first time. Looks like you had a great time, Veeral! I'm curious to hear what you think of the JD4... if you're evil enough to smoke such a treasure, that is!

Great pickups and awesome photos!


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> It was quite a trip David. Spanned over 3 states.


Sounds like fun.
Which other shops did you visit?


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Holy Crap!!!!!! Those are some great pics. Looks like you had yourself a REAL GOOD time!!! Looks cool as HE11!!!

JH


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Reino said:


> Very nice, thanks for posting up the pics.
> Looks like the second JD4 has a production band.
> Hopefully DE will bring some to the Cigar Festival down here in 6 weeks.
> Had no idea the JD4 went back to 2008.


JD4 has been around for testing back in late 2007. I bought a couple bundles over this past summer. Split some up, gave some away, and smoked the rest. I think I have one or two left to compare to the production version.

Good smoke, very consistent. T52 wrapper with a tweaked blend. Think of a supercharged T52.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

ckay said:


> JD4 has been around for testing back in late 2007. I bought a couple bundles over this past summer. Split some up, gave some away, and smoked the rest. I think I have one or two left to compare to the production version.
> 
> Good smoke, very consistent. T52 wrapper with a tweaked blend. Think of a supercharged T52.


woo hoo, sounds great! Now to get my hands on one or 2.
I love Liga's.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Reino said:


> I just watched the Liga Event video from Holts and had to come back and look if you got a JD4? Of coarse you did!
> I am sure it looks great. They say it is a Toro size 52 to 54RG.
> Is that what you got? Pics?


Were did you see the video i would love to watch it.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> As the first part of my trip, I went down to Holts for the Drew Estate event and meet some of the very wonderful people there as well.
> 
> Lee(holts), me, and Marvin Samel (co-founder of Liga Privada)
> 
> ...


YOU THE MAN lol.What is the guy to the right of you in pic wearing looks like fox lol?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Roger, that's Marvin Samel, co-founder of Liga Privada. 

BTW, I just received something in the mail from them.....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/285672-i-won-myself-beautiful-ashtray.html


----------



## s_catz (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice pics! Nice jacket!


----------

